# Need to be filled in a tiny bit about mmj



## hellohappinesss (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in new york but about to move out west come the spring time. I feel like a lot of us east coasters nowhere near an mmj state are a little naive about what the situation really is.. is an mmj card really something a lot of people receive for having minimal - almost bs symptoms? I believe if I saw a doctor out there I would be able to get a rec because I suffer from insomnia related to ptsd.. cannabis REALLY does allow me to sleep like a normal person but recently I've been reminded of my insomnia for I haven't smoked for the last two weeks and I can only manage to get a few hours of sleep starting at 7am. as I lay awake here at 4:30 in the morn, I'm wondering how easy it will be for me, once I'm out there, (california) to get a card and be able to grow my own meds.
thanks a lot guys


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2011)

You can just get a card for about anything in Cali...I told my doctor I get indigestion because I taste a lot of different food at work(i'm a cook), so he wrote me one...


----------



## hellohappinesss (Dec 6, 2011)

my other inspiration for researching this info has been me having to scale back my growing here in my town because of recent increase in armed robberies and killings of growers, dealers and just your average person around here. it's getting a little scary. i don't have anything to worry about because nobody knows me to grow I've always kept it a secret but the idea is unpleasant nonetheless and I know I would have a much happier life taking all of that negativity out of the equation.


----------



## hellohappinesss (Dec 6, 2011)

lol thanks a lot, and I know what you mean.. i'm a sous chef.. i've also been warned about the lack of cooking jobs out there because of the abundance of mexicans working fairly cheaply


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2011)

It's hard for cooks, not chefs...If you're a sous, you shouldn't have too much trouble, as long as you know your stuff...


----------



## MomaPug (Dec 6, 2011)

Cali will give you a card for insomnia no problem... but you would have to think of something else in Washington State....it's not on the list of acceptable conditions, although it's not real hard to come up with something. 

If you are growing your own little garden, and you are good about not sharing that info.... you shouldn't have any worries. People get ripped off everywhere, but I don't hear of many getting killed over pot. I am glad I am NOT in NY!!

Good luck to you, hope your move goes well


----------



## SevenHourWorkWeek (Dec 6, 2011)

I used to think it was more difficult to get a rec in WA than CA or CO, then I learned about 4evergreen group. If you have a tough time getting your rec someplace else, go there and they will hook you up.


----------



## hellohappinesss (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## lovemug (Dec 11, 2011)

I feel your pain on the insomnia thing. I am out for about another 3 weeks until i harvest and December is a horrible month for flash backs. Has cannabis helped you with reoccurring thought flashbacks? It helps me so much, I hope your getting better sleep. I just ran 4 days on about 7 hours all together and finally crashed last night.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Dec 11, 2011)

Weed definitely helps us all with the sleeping issue but have u guys ever thought weed causes sleeplessness? Just curious to ur guys thoughts.


----------



## lovemug (Dec 11, 2011)

For me Cannabis doesn't necessarily help me fall asleep but it helps me with reoccurring thought patterns. Usially when i lay down to sleep im dead tired but ill lay there for hours with flashbacks inside my head. PTSD is a horrible sickness that i would wish on nobody.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Dec 28, 2011)

Good way to out it.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Dec 28, 2011)

Good way to put it*

.


----------

